# Keystone IBO Indoor Nationals



## eleiteshooter99 (Nov 9, 2009)

i think ill b going there as well


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

mbo for me


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmm...

Wonder if I should make the trip down there. AHC or MBR for me...


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Already signed up.. I'll be shooting mid day on the 7th.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

im thinking of going over there and taking my athens 34 and shoot AHC but I have never shot indoor so It could be fun and frustrating at the same time


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll be there, MBO. Bring comfortable shoes for all the stairs you will be climbing. I'm excited that it will be IBO format this year.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*I'll be there*

I'll be there bustin some seats in MSR


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I will be shooting AHC at 10:15 on February 8th. I shoot this show every year. The PA 3D guys always set up an awesome course.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I take it your talking about the Harrisburg show I always wondered what the distance was to those animals in those bleachers were..that would seem to be a cool shot I might think about it...


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Ive shot it the past 4 years and it is a great shoot. Like someone else said, bring comfy shoes and a bottle of water. It gets hot under those lights and walking up and down them stairs. 

I also suggest practicing uphill shots if you can. You will need any practice you can get for those shots :wink:


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

*Money Pot*

Is there still gonna be a Money Pot for the Open and Hunter Class as well as the IBO shoot????

If so... does Hunter class still need to be screw in points and 4 inch vanes? In years past it never matter... 

Someone can clear this up it would be nice to know.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

W.Moua said:


> Is there still gonna be a Money Pot for the Open and Hunter Class as well as the IBO shoot????
> 
> If so... does Hunter class still need to be screw in points and 4 inch vanes? In years past it never matter...
> 
> Someone can clear this up it would be nice to know.


as far as the money pot I dont know, but I would guess they will still have it.

From what I'm hearing so far, it goes by IBO rules and is no longer going to be modified IBO. So whatever it says on the IBO website is how its gotta be:wink:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

W.Moua said:


> Is there still gonna be a Money Pot for the Open and Hunter Class as well as the IBO shoot????
> 
> If so... does Hunter class still need to be screw in points and 4 inch vanes? In years past it never matter...
> 
> Someone can clear this up it would be nice to know.


They are still having the shoot as they did in previous years, but this year there will be two shoots running. The Bowhunter Challenge(shooting into the seats) and the IBO Indoor Nationals which will be a standard IBO shoot, all IBO rules will apply to this one.

Also as an FYI you can shoot blazer(2 inch) vanes in Hunter class now.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a link to the flyer and Keystone's info page.

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/IBO-Flyer-2009.pdf

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/keystoneiboshoot.html


----------

